# Childrens Lessons Edinburgh



## BallyK (3 August 2018)

Hi, just looking for the best place to take my three old for lessons in or near to Edinburgh. 

I had my own horse up to a few years ago when she had to be put to sleep suddenly and then life took over and Ive never got myself back into the saddle unfortunately as much as I miss her and riding. Would love for my little girl to grow up riding as I did but unsure of the best places around now for children to learn. 

Just looking for somewhere she can have some lessons and hopefully love being around ponies. 

Thanks


----------



## Midlifecrisis (4 August 2018)

I may get shot down in flames by others but I feel 3 years old is a little too young for riding lessons to be meaningful. Most instructors like a child to be able to hear and follow instructions - I think pony rides of short duration would be the way to introduce riding at such a young age but I dont know of anywhere Edinburgh way..only a place outside Stirling.


----------



## BallyK (4 August 2018)

I agree with you, I have possibly worded my question wrong. I am just looking for somewhere she can have a plod about, not a formal sort of lesson. Im just looking for somewhere to introduce her to riding really and being around ponies. I started to ride at 3 doing just some pony rides on a friends shetland, I think it would be good for her to start about now. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 August 2018)

the only place I would recommend for pony rides is in Lanark-so not that close to you. Tower Farm and Lasswade are closer and might do them?


----------



## Quadro (9 August 2018)

Lasswade is awful, Tower not much better


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 August 2018)

Quadro said:



			Lasswade is awful, Tower not much better
		
Click to expand...

note that I didn't recommend them -however, Ive not been to either for well over a decade and for pony rides they might do.


----------



## Quadro (10 August 2018)

Sadly I have. Appin at Drem has a good reputation, or one at Uphall, I cannot remember the name but the woman that has it is called Fiona Flynn


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 August 2018)

Yes, I had forgotten about Appin and I used to have lessons there.I am guessing that Whiteloch is no more now.


----------



## EventingMum (10 August 2018)

Houston Farm is the one at Uphall.


----------



## Quadro (17 August 2018)

Whiteloch is indeed no more. Think a few liveries but def no lessons


----------



## rallan15 (21 September 2018)

Tower farm is very bad - bordering on animal cruelty. 
Lasswade is good, animals are well looked after. 
I would recommend eat, sleep, ride but its in Eyemouth which is quite far. 
Kirknewton is also good but they only have on-road hacking and a tiny arena which isnt great.


----------

